# Going to first Show in November... HELP!!!



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

First off want to say wow, awesome you have done so well w/o lessons. I think you and your horse do wonderfully together. 
I am impressed with everything. I do have to say please be careful, I think you should hold off jumping so high (the one really high one) until you have a little more stable leg. Lots of no stirrup work and two point.

Sorry I know you didn't ask for critique.

again great job!

use this link for great checklist (Its a great show check list)
http://www.horsechannel.com/horse-exclusives/horse-show-checklist.aspx


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Gloves is about the only thing I don't see there. Usually same color as your jacket. If no jacket, then black. I love your video. It's very touching. You are very lucky to have found what makes you truly happy so young. It took me 40 years to get there. Good luck at your show! Have fun.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

I've only done a few english shows (I'm a western girl), but I do help my best friend out at her english shows. I'm practically her groom at shows, and she does the same for me at my shows.
I always pack extra. You never know if something's going to break. I always take 2 girths, in case one gets really covered in sweat or if the buckles break. I take 2 extra stirrup leathers. Believe me, things do break. My friend was in the warm-up ring, practicing jumping and her stirrup leather broke. 
Always, take something that inspires you. This could be a parent, a friend (I always take my friend), your Ipod with some of your favourite songs. Its really good to have a support person there. Someone who can quickly fix the braid, or just tell you good luck.
You need to take a positive attitude with you. Don't be negative. Always focus on the positive. So what if you clipped one jump, it stayed up didn't it?
Cream jods are the best way to go. Banana coloured jods are in fashion too. Go to your local saddlery and just ask if they have any competition jods.
Oh, and this item is heaps important. Hairnets. I cannot stress enough how good these are. I am soo hopeless with hair bands. I always lose them. So always take a hairnet with you in case you lose your hair band. They may look dorky, but once you have your helmet on, it doesn't look that bad.
Good luck 
Btw, the place where your riding in the video is very green and heaps pretty.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

lovemyponies said:


> I am impressed with everything. I do have to say please be careful, I think you should hold off jumping so high (the one really high one) until you have a little more stable leg. Lots of no stirrup work and two point.


thankyou for that.. i will start working on that more when i can ride again... im out for even longer now because my ribs were originally just fractured from the fall in the video but now (and i have no idea how) they're full on broken unfortunately.
My fault lol, we were waiting for farrier yesterday (who didnt turn up :evil so i got on bubbles bareback with a halter and leadrope. we just walked around the paddock for a little while and i think she knew about my ribs because she was behaving beautifully... very unlike her:lol:, all i had to do to get her to stop was say "Whoa" usually its a fight on the reins...
the only thing she did was spook at the miniature horse(she hates her majorly), i stayed on though thankgod and her trot was soooo smooth it just wasnt funny. I do alot of bareback riding with her, would that help? because ive jumped her bareback before too. boy was i sore after that:lol:.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

bareback is really good too, sorry to hear you are still hurting. Love your horse and keep us updated on your show 

Great work and what a beautiful relationship


----------

